# Bottle Cutting



## crolf (May 28, 2006)

I have a project that I need to cut the necks off of some glass beer bottles.
Does anyone know how I could do this?
I am thinking about chucking the bootle in my lathe. Any ideas would be appreciated.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

You can get a kit from just about any craft store to do it..
And the hot water trick is the best way to do it..

My BOSS got in to making candles that's how I found out about it..  
The trash man must think that I'm a real drunk with a real angry problem... LOL

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sFXngPx3w3M

===



crolf said:


> I have a project that I need to cut the necks off of some glass beer bottles.
> Does anyone know how I could do this?
> I am thinking about chucking the bootle in my lathe. Any ideas would be appreciated.


----------



## Ed Fleming (Aug 29, 2008)

My Uncle George used to cut bottles by dipping a string in a flameable liquid, wraping it around a bottle and then lighting it. That's what I remember, I don't really know if this will work, but it may be worth a try.

Ed


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

A loop of resistance wire connected to a car battery I'm told works well (I've never had reason to try it)


----------



## crolf (May 28, 2006)

Thanks, I may look into the kit at some craft stores.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry



====


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Bob, 

Same principle as the burning string and cold water. The hot wire provides a very localized heat, the cold water shocks the glass and causes the clean break.

Wine Bottle Cutting 30 seconds Perfect Edge Bottle Cutter GreenPowerScience Bottleneck Guitar Slide - YouTube


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Doug

Did you see the YouTube I posted ?

===



kp91 said:


> Bob,
> 
> Same principle as the burning string and cold water. The hot wire provides a very localized heat, the cold water shocks the glass and causes the clean break.
> 
> Wine Bottle Cutting 30 seconds Perfect Edge Bottle Cutter GreenPowerScience Bottleneck Guitar Slide - YouTube


----------



## eccentrictinkerer (Dec 24, 2007)

bobj3 said:


> Hi
> 
> You can get a kit from just about any craft store to do it..
> And the hot water trick is the best way to do it..
> ...


Bob, thanks for the link to the video!

I found that exact bottle cutter gizmo (in the video) at a garage sale for $1, but had no success using it. 

The hot water/cold water trick works perfectly. Thanks, again.

J.D.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi JD

Your Welcome, it worked for me to...  nice and clean...I did many b/4 I use the hot water trick and most would come out with a edge you could not put your fingers on..

===



eccentrictinkerer said:


> Bob, thanks for the link to the video!
> 
> I found that exact bottle cutter gizmo (in the video) at a garage sale for $1, but had no success using it.
> 
> ...


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Doug
> 
> Did you see the YouTube I posted ?
> 
> ===


obviously not.....


----------



## Kristin D (Nov 20, 2007)

One I have used is wrap a strip of tape around as a guide, then lightly score with a triangular file, fill with very hot water and apply ice cube. 

I wonder how a diamond wet saw would work? seems you could support the neck and roll the bottle and make a nice finish cut. 

Kristin


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

For me I found out that many glass bottles are just not made that true (round) beer bottles are the wost and are made out of very hvy.glass 
The one that's very hard to cut is the small glass Coke bottles 

Just as a side note I did try the wet saw way,it cracked the bottle almost every time  just to much heat built up I think  and VERY sharp edges  like on the Coke bottles..the 1st. part was fine but coming out of the bottle it would go CRACK..right down the side of it, just so much more for the trash man to haul away..

==


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Back when I was a wee lad, (just last week) :dance3: I used something similar to this to cut bottles. Bottle Cutter IIRC, the final step was tapping on the inside of the bottle along the score line with a device that mounted in the neck of the bottle. Followed with sanding/polishing with the provided compound until smooth. This kit calls for heating with a candle, followed by an ice cube. 

Irregardless of the separation method, this would still provide a fixture to get a clean score line on the bottle.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Another low tech way of cutting bottles for cheap

Want to cut wine bottles? Build this jig!


----------



## crolf (May 28, 2006)

I tried mounting a beer bottle in my lathe ( lathe turned off) and using a cheap glass cutter to score the bottle. I then stuck the bottle in a freezer overnight and pouring hot water on it the next day. It did not work. I think I am try heating the bottle with a torch and then ice water next.


----------



## Jack Wilson (Mar 14, 2010)

harrysin said:


> A loop of resistance wire connected to a car battery I'm told works well (I've never had reason to try it)


HI Harry!


----------

